# Lidí je jak sraček



## ilocas2

Čau, existuje nějaká anglická obdoba tohoto českého úsloví?

Lidí je jak sraček.


----------



## Encolpius

There are shitloads of people.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Shitloads of people" by se dalo říct, ale podle mého to zní o něco hruběji, než poměrně běžné a nešokující "lidí je jak sraček" v češtině. Záleží na kontextu, např.:

Konec vztahu, dá se ještě zachránit to, co už není? (...) _lidí je jak sraček_, hledal bych jinou. (Source: libimseti.cz)
(...) _There are plenty more fish in the sea_, I'd look for someone else 

Ako raz povedal jeden môj „zamestnávateľ“: „_Lidí je jak sraček_. Tak koukejte makat!“ (Source: polgari.sk)
As one of my "employers" once said, _there are plenty more where you came from_, so make sure you work!  

Začalo to, myslím, tak, že jsem si stěžovala na to, jak musí být hrozné mít dítě, jaký je to závazek, atd. Na to logicky(?) navazuje problém neustále rostoucí porodnosti ve světě, načež babička prohlásila, že to lidí je jak sraček a Čiňani dělají dobře, že se jejich vznik snaží regulovat. (Source: anytimetolife.blog.cz)
....... granny said _there are far too many people in the world anyway_, and the Chinese have got the right idea by trying ....

Lidí je jak sraček, proto musí být válka! Dovedeš si představit, kolik by bylo sraček bez obou válek? Ani pomyslet! (Source: zpovedka.cz)
There are far too many people, that's why we need wars. (...) 

Experti podpořili lék proti AIDS. S českou stopou ... (...) Já bych žádný lék nedělal, lidí je jak sraček a nevědí, jak se mají chovat (Source: aktualne.centrum.cz)
(....) I wouldn't make any medicine.  _There are too many people as it is_, and they don't know how to behave.

Hádal bych, že jedině ve čtvrtém příkladu bychom mohli čekat "shitloads of people" (podle tónu příspěvku).


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ten překlad do angličtiny ztratil ten drajv, který původně autor dal to českých sraček.
Ale nevím, jaký by byl adekvátní překlad do angličtiny. Jen, že z toho je pak normální korektní věta.
A sraček je silně vulgární (podle mě). (Ale zase nevím, jak moc je pro angličany vulgární shitloads.)


----------

